# ibs-hemochromatosis-fibromyalgia-cfids lapovers



## ljohnstoniron (Sep 30, 2012)

My name is Leslie N Johnston DVM and at one time I did have IBS, GERD, gas, vomiting, lactose intolerance CFS, severe headaches and many other problems that there is not room here to mention. I was found to have hemochromatosis and that the treatment for hemochromatosis took care of most of these problems including IBS, and oh what a great relief. This led me to believe that there is a connection between hemochromatosis (iron overload) and a very high percentage of patients with IBS and many other problems. I say that any person diagnosed to have IBS and has not been ruled out for having hemochromatosis or iron overload and that this could be very problematic in many ways. I invite all who are interested to to visit http://www.ibs-hemochromatosis-fibromyalgia-cfids.com/hemochromatosis-cfs-ibs--fibromyalgia-lapovers.html or to browse several other papers which will include a lot of information about this also at HTTP://ibs-hemochromatosis-fibromyalgia-cfids.com. Have a good day doing so and hope this may help tremendously. Leslie


----------

